# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  Collection Gone

## mpkeelee

Due to the freak snow storm a few weeks ago I have lost all 7 snakes. The adult normal female who just laid a clutch this year and who we were extremely attached to, adult male pastel, the 4 hatchlings (3 pastels 1 normal) and a newly acquired 2011 male cinny. My generator wouldn't start, even tho I ran it about 3 weeks prior with no problems. No hot water after a shirt time due to no power. Heat packs only lasted so long. And we couldn't hold them for a week straight and keep using body heat. We were snowed and plowed in bad and all my neighbors, family, friends and co-workers had no power for almost a week. I tried everything we could think of. Generators and heaters were sold out, gas was nearly impossible to get. This just broke my heart and my wifes. Maybe we will get more at some point but right now its hard. I'll prolly be taking some time away from the forum to let this pass.

----------


## Skittles1101

Oh my god, I am *so* sorry for your loss! I couldn't imagine....

My heart breaks for you  :Tears:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## snakesRkewl

:Sad:  sorry for your loss

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## ReptilesK2

Wow, feel so sorry for you!  :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

I'm very sorry for your loss.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## h&tmaster

so unbeliveably sorry for your losses. we will keep you guys in our prayers....

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I'm so sorry  :Sad: , that is just unbelievable. I really appreciate that you did everything you could for them. Time heals even if it may take a while. Stay strong and let us know how things are going when you visit the forum again.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## evan385

Wow..i'm so sorry, can't imagine how you feel  :Tears:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

That's tough. I hope you can keep your eyes aimed forward and carry on. If you really enjoyed the hobby perhaps you will decide to get a few snakes and keep going.

Regards,

B

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## dr del

That really is heartbreaking.  :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

:Sad:  :Sad:  so sorry for your losses.  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## mpkeelee

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Hopefully in a couple weeks ill be back on my feet and maybe trying to get more. I'm definitely investing in a newer and better generator first tho.

----------


## heathers*bps

I am so sorry to hear you've lost your snakes. You did everything you could for them. I know its hard and as time passes it will get easier. I hope to see you back on the forums in the future.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## bigmike76

Sorry for your your loss man!  :Sad: 
This makes me want to go out and buy a Generator!!

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## LadyOhh

Sorry for your loss. It's never fun to have to loose an animal. Take your time and come back stronger than ever!

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Kinra

I'm so sorry you lost them all.   :Tears:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Steve-J

I'm so sorry for your loss, you did everything you could :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## mues155

Very sorry to hear this.
I hope after time passes you can join us again in the hobby. Even though this is heartbreaking, Im sure you found much joy in keeping these wonderful snakes. 
So sorry for your loss.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## babyknees

I'm so sorry. Reading this made me so sad for you. I can't imagine what you're going through. I think everyone would understand you need to take some time away from here.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Action Reptiles

Wow Sorry for your loss, that has to be devastating. Hope you are able to get back into it after taking a break.. :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## tejanastar

:Sad:  :Tears: Feel so bad for your loss. I couldn't even imagine losing any of my babies. People always tell me, "I don't know how you could get attached to a snake, its a reptile, no fur, no cuddling,etc." I'm not really sure HOW you get attached to them, but you just do. My one female (that I thought was a YB) seems to enjoy laying on the bed with me, and she cuddles right up to my neck/chin. Even tends to rub her heat pits on my lip. It's kinda freaky because sometimes, she will do it at a certain angle where I feel her teeth. 

Anyway, I feel so bad for your situation. I don't like seeing any animals suffer. You did everything you could.  :Sad:  :Tears: 

The only way to go now is up. Hang in there and take whatever time you need to get past this.  :Please:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Atherosdragon

That is terrible and scares me to death! What happens if I lose power? Its awful what has happened to you and I really hope that with all the bad something good happens for you soon

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## satomi325

Sorry for your loss. You did all you could in that situation. Chin up. Things will get better.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## bsavage

This is just awful. I'm so sorry for your loss. Keep your head-up!

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am so sorry for your loss.  This is just terrible.  :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Sorry for the tragic loss.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Vypyrz

I am very sorry to hear this. I hope in time, both you and your wife will return to the hobby...

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## L.West

Wow, that is beyond horrible.  My worst fear is having to deal with an extended power outage like you had to.  We take as many precautions as possible but you can never plan for every possible event.

So sorry for your loss.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Homegrownscales

Oh man I'm so sorry. That's my worst fear living here in vt. But we do what we can to protect against it and pray. 
I hope you guys are able to get closure and come back to the hobby. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## MasonC2K

Dang bro. That sucks...

I can't imagine...

Godspeed to you. I hope you guys will get back into it though. Rise from the ashes and such.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## jben

I'm so sorry for your loss.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## MazAnth

Wow, so sorry for your loss.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## mastaxaph

That's horrible.  I'm sorry for your loss. :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## Rogue628

I'm soo sorry for your loss. You do what you feel is right for you. If you feel a little break is needed, then take a break! And I agree with ya, I think before I got any more animals I'd make sure I have a good working generator. Not just for the animals but for you and the loved ones as well.  :Wink:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## DellaF

Sorry to hear about your loss. Losing power scares me to. We need to check into getting a generator as well.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-16-2011)

----------


## CatandDiallo

I'm so sorry to hear about that disaster.  Keep your chin up.   :Please:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-17-2011)

----------


## xFenrir

How terrible!! I'm so afraid to have this happen to my babies... I can't imagine how powerless you must've felt.  :Tears: 

It sounds like you made every effort humanly possible to save them though, I'm sure they knew it too.  :Please: 


So sorry for your loss, and I hope one day you will rejoin us in the herping community.  :Please:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (11-18-2011)

----------


## robeyeshua

thats terrible - real sorry

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## jbean7916

I'm so sorry for the loss of your snakes. 

sent from my EVO

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## zeion97

I'm so sorry to hear about this... I've been there.. we picked up a young Burmese python at the tinley park show and 3 days later we had sudden temperature drop of 55 one night and our Burmese already sick just couldn't handle it and passed... it was like And arrow through the heart... I'm so sorry for your loss which greatly out weighs our lost. Your passion is there, once you're ready feel welcome to come back and begin anew, if you loose your passion, the. That is how you feel, with my love, I'd be devasted beyond words.. just know, you have a number of us here if you ever need to vent or Even share your experience.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## Lolo76

I'm so sorry for your loss... I can't imagine, and it makes me grateful to live in a warmer climate. If you do decide to rebuild the collection, let me know - I could probably spare a couple of snakes, if somebody's willing to help me with shipping (I'm not certified yet). Sorry again.  :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## FalconPunch

This made me want to cry. I'm a detached person, but my eyes are wet. I can't possibly wrap my mind around this.

You did what you could. Nature takes lives sometimes, mate.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## Kittycatpenut

Wow that really sucks. I can't imagine what I would do if even one of my pets passed. They really do become members of the family.  :Tears:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## Emily Hubbard

My eyes got wet reading this, I am so sorry. I cannot imagine feeling so helpless.  :Tears:  I hope you can find the strength to build a new collection. The ones you lost can never be replaced, but you can honor their memories and love a new generation. When the time is right. I will pray for you and your wife.  :Tears:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## AEnimaDrummer98

Hang in there, man!  For surely there is a future and your hope not be cut off

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## Jeremy Cox

wow, from a newbs perspective and for what it's worth, I'm sorry for your loss. This really makes me wonder what I'd do in a similar event.  Time to start preparing for the worst to avoid disaster.
I wish you and your family the best and again, my condolences. :Sad:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## akjadlnfkjfdkladf

i am very sorry about your snakies!

at least you have the setups ready if you want to get back into it 











(and i bet you will) :Very Happy:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## Highline Reptiles South

that is awful i am so sorry. I was sitting here thinking, what would I do?  The best I could come up with was maybe use one of the kerosene heaters?

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my gosh that is terrible. You did what you could, take your time  :Hug:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## Solarsoldier001

I can understand how you feel, to try and do everything for an animal (or herp) that you love.  My beloved cat apparently ate rat poison from our neighbor who put it around their house. Of course I didn't see the effects of it until the next day.  By then we got hit by a hurricane that lasted for 4 days.  I try calling vets and doctors no one was available and they said that since I caught it a day late there was nothing I could do for him.  Just to make his passing as comfortable as possible.  I couldn't ease his pain and it made me terribly sad to watch my best friend suffer so much.  Afterwards, I gave death stares to my neighbor for years... that was about four years ago and I still miss my kitty  :Sad: .  But I did eventually move forward and get myself a new lovable kitty XD.  I love my kitty she is a wonderful cat in her own way, she'll never replace the kitty from before (of course) but she makes me happy when she is around and I believe that's the point to all pets.  They make you feel good  :Smile:

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## HerpIsAhobby

Your animals were lucky to have you as their owner and I am sure that with time some of the emotional wounds will heal and give you and your wife the ability to start over.  I wish you the best of luck and hope to see you back in action more sooner than later.

----------

_mpkeelee_ (12-21-2011)

----------


## mpkeelee

Thanks everyone. It's been getting better but I still can't go in the snake room and a can't look at their pictures. When I think about it a get soooo mad but there isn't anything I can do. I'm planning on rebuilding next year but I want my house totally storm proofed and self reliant before getting any kind of pet.

----------


## dfriedlos

if your planning on storm proofing your house i would suggest getting a small generator ie: Honda EU2000i. Its a 2000w that can be put in parallel with another unit, yes its 1200 bucks but i would get a small generator for a backup for the room. That sucks to hear about the snow making life hard. But look on the bright side no matter what you did everything you could do under the conditions you had. I hope this helps a little with your power issue. 


Hope to see you back with babys soon  :Good Job:

----------


## sirchaosofgb

My thoughts are with you during your time of loss...i am so sorry for your loss.

----------

